# Moving to Malaga



## gcaughey (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I am pretty new to this forum and I am trying to get some information on a move to the south of Spain which I hope to make soon with my wife-to-be and our 2 daughters.

I am a young professional in the IT industry with around 7 years experience in both support and system administration.

Currently I have been searching on every job site that I can find for roles in IT but seem to be struggling to find any near the Malaga Area. I have considered looking in Gibraltar and travelling but there are also very few jobs in the System Administration in the area.

Is there anyone that could point me in the right direction or does anyone know of any companies looking for sys admins in the south of Spain.

I am limited in what I can apply for at the moment as I am still learning Spanish.

Hopefully you can share some of you knowledge on the area and how I can improve my chances of finding a job in IT.

Any help is welcome


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

As a complete Spain novice I am learning every day about the country- with much of my knowledge invaluable first hand tips advice and experience posted here from more experienced members

One thing I have certainly picked up and found it reenforced in my ongoing trips to Spain is GENERALLY SPEAKING - it's not a good place to go job hunting currently. Unemployment appears rife


----------



## gcaughey (Oct 30, 2015)

Yeah I am getting a general impression that the best time to find a job in Spain is after high season. 

I am hoping (atleast this is what multiple recruiters have told me) that due to the limited amount of professionals in Spain with good IT experience outside of the normal service desk jobs that they are always struggling to fill the roles.

I have however yet to see this happen.


----------



## HighwayStar (Nov 21, 2014)

There are numerous multinational corporations in Spain, where English is the spoken language at work; DuPont and Apple being two examples. The problem being, that most of them don't chose the south coast of Spain to set up in business, for obvious reasons.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

gcaughey said:


> *Yeah I am getting a general impression that the best time to find a job in Spain is after high season*.
> 
> I am hoping (atleast this is what multiple recruiters have told me) that due to the limited amount of professionals in Spain with good IT experience outside of the normal service desk jobs that they are always struggling to fill the roles.
> 
> I have however yet to see this happen.


Sorry, but you are missing the point. Unemployment level are generally very high with many seasoned professionals (many of them Spanish nationals and therefore fluent in Spanish) who can't find work. Your chances are slim to say the least and you will need a full-time contracted job to be able to register as a resident (which is required within 90 days of arrival).


----------



## LDN2ESP (Jul 24, 2015)

baldilocks said:


> Sorry, but you are missing the point. Unemployment level are generally very high with many seasoned professionals (many of them Spanish nationals and therefore fluent in Spanish) who can't find work. Your chances are slim to say the least and you will need a full-time contracted job to be able to register as a resident (which is required within 90 days of arrival).


I didn't think you had to have a job to be able to register as a resident? If that's the case, there will be plenty of early retirees getting worried now ...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

LDN2ESP said:


> I didn't think you had to have a job to be able to register as a resident? If that's the case, there will be plenty of early retirees getting worried now ...


You need to prove that you have a regular livable income and healthcare provision to be able to register as a resident. 

Jo xxx


----------



## LDN2ESP (Jul 24, 2015)

jojo said:


> You need to prove that you have a regular livable income and healthcare provision to be able to register as a resident.
> 
> Jo xxx


Indeed Jo, paying yourself 600 euros I believe each month? Although, I'm not sure how involved the authorities become in checking the source of funds? :noidea:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

LDN2ESP said:


> Indeed Jo, paying yourself 600 euros I believe each month? Although, I'm not sure how involved the authorities become in checking the source of funds? :noidea:


Some areas want a lump sum as well. But they do like to see it paid by a reliable source over a period of time - so it cant be someone simply setting up a short term standing order from one account to another, although if there is only one of you and you are able to pay yourself £600 a month over six months or so then maybe - but then what ??? You also have to satisfy them that you have healthcare sorted. If you dont have an employment contract, you'll need private insurance.

Tis no longer easy - although I think if you buy a property in Spain the rules are slightly different, but I'm not sure on that???

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Some areas want a lump sum as well. But they do like to see it paid by a reliable source over a period of time - so it cant be someone simply setting up a short term standing order from one account to another, although if there is only one of you and you are able to pay yourself £600 a month over six months or so then maybe - but then what ??? You also have to satisfy them that you have healthcare sorted. If you dont have an employment contract, you'll need private insurance.
> 
> Tis no longer easy - although I think if you buy a property in Spain the rules are slightly different, but I'm not sure on that???
> 
> Jo xxx


actually they neither check nor care where the income is from if - as long as you have it & / or the required lump sum

our local extranjería has recently been demanding 10,000€ per person in lieu of regular transfers to a Spanish bank account 

you certainly don't need to show 6 months worth of transfers - you're meant to register within three.

you absolutely will need private healthcare though, if you aren't a pensioner, or working as a registered self-employed or have a job contract

once you're registered that's it - you're registered

if it all goes pear-shaped & whatever funds or income you came with dries up, you don't get any help from anywhere


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> actually they neither check nor care where the income is from if - as long as you have it & / or the required lump sum
> 
> our local extranjería has recently been demanding 10,000€ per person in lieu of regular transfers to a Spanish bank account
> 
> ...


 A friend of mine just had to and they had to show everything AND have a lump sum (luckily they had a good lump sum because they're about to buy a property). Like I say it varies from area to area - even person to person that you see in the foreigners office! 

One things for sure, there is no financial help unless you've had an employment contract for a few months.

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> A friend of mine just had to and they had to show everything AND have a lump sum (luckily they had a good lump sum because they're about to buy a property). Like I say it varies from area to area - even person to person that you see in the foreigners office!
> 
> One things for sure, there is no financial help unless you've had an employment contract for a few months.
> 
> Jo xxx


yeah, some offices are asking for both  

you wouldn't get much help, if any, if you worked on contract for just a few months, though


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

What happens if you go to register- with all requirements-AFTER 90 days? Are they gonna turn you away? Can they?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> What happens if you go to register- with all requirements-AFTER 90 days? Are they gonna turn you away? Can they?


they won't turn you away - I suppose they could, but they won't


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Was just wondering, devils advocate if you will.

You have maybe been there 5 months, sort your medical stuff, have bought your house and got a wedge in the bank- and pension income. At that stage you go to register- as you say Xabia I can't see them turning you away.

Another scenario- you go to register and you do NOT have all the requirements- what happens then?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Rabbitcat said:


> Another scenario- you go to register and you do NOT have all the requirements- what happens then?


They can't make you leave the country, but not being a registered resident can make things more difficult in certain respects. For instance, if you wanted to cancel your private health insurance and pay into the state system via the convenio especial, you couldn't because you wouldn't meet the requirement to have been officially resident in Spain for at least one year. Nor could you have a resident's bank account, which are cheaper to operate than non-resident ones. If you were over 65 and wanted to apply for a seiscentaycinco card (in Andalucia) which gives access to half price bus fares and other discounts, you can't if you are not officially a resident.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> Was just wondering, devils advocate if you will.
> 
> You have maybe been there 5 months, sort your medical stuff, have bought your house and got a wedge in the bank- and pension income. At that stage you go to register- as you say Xabia I can't see them turning you away.
> 
> Another scenario- you go to register and you do NOT have all the requirements- what happens then?


haven't we been here before 

if you don't meet the requirements, then you can't register

and that's it

though there are many many who wish that they had, who have been here for years & years without bothering....they'd be getting free healthcare now.........


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

I hear what you're saying BUT on another forum someone adamantly thought the rule was you had to APPLY, not register ????

Also we are as you say - back yet again- to rightly or wrongly is it worth the hassle, how seriously do the authorities enforce , etc etc- all the well worn views/ arguments


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

LDN2ESP said:


> Indeed Jo, paying yourself 600 euros I believe each month? Although, I'm not sure how involved the authorities become in checking the source of funds? :noidea:


They just want to see approx 650€ going into a Spanish bank account over a period of time (at least 3 months, preferably longer). It doesn't have to stay there, you can draw it out again (preferably in different amounts) and use it to pay in the next month's quota.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> I hear what you're saying BUT on another forum someone adamantly thought the rule was you had to APPLY, not register ????
> 
> Also we are as you say - back yet again- to rightly or wrongly is it worth the hassle, how seriously do the authorities enforce , etc etc- all the well worn views/ arguments


whoever that is on another forum is wrong, plain & simple

EU citizens have the right to live here regardless, so we don't have to apply for residency - but we do have to abide by the requirements of the Spanish govt that we register, and prove that we can support ourselves, in doing so

NON-EU citizens do have to apply, however


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Rabbitcat said:


> I hear what you're saying BUT on another forum someone adamantly thought the rule was you had to APPLY, not register ????
> 
> Also we are as you say - back yet again- to rightly or wrongly is it worth the hassle, how seriously do the authorities enforce , etc etc- all the well worn views/ arguments


Non-EU citizens have to apply for _*residencia*_ EU citizens have to register. If you fail to meet deadlines, they can, and will, fine you.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Maybe yes, maybe no- don't really wanna do this yet again!!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Why would anyone NOT want to register if the intention is to stay? The advantages of registering and being on the padron far outweigh any inconvenience.

If a person can't meet the financial requirements for registration they surely shouldn't be here anyway


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Not necessarily
Certainly if some areas are looking both income and lump sum requirements that wouldn't be true

You could have a massive lump sum and low income for example


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Rabbitcat said:


> Not necessarily
> Certainly if some areas are looking both income and lump sum requirements that wouldn't be true
> 
> You could have a massive lump sum and low income for example


Then you would make monthly transfers from your deposit into your current account...assuming the lump sum was really large enough to sustain you for the foreseeable future.
But if you don't appear to have existing resources and no contracted work, how would you support yourself?


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

If I had a mill in the bank why the F would I need to show I faff about moving 600 Euro a month!!!
The whole things daft!!!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Rabbitcat said:


> If I had a mill in the bank why the F would I need to show I faff about moving 600 Euro a month!!!
> The whole things daft!!!!


Well, you would still need to convert your stash into ready cash, wouldn't you.
You know, sometimes you spend more time and energy in not complying with rules than in just doing what's required.
If I wanted to be rebellious about something I'd focus on our awful Government or nuclear weapons, not a minor and reasonable requirement to register if you are planning a lengthy stay in Spain.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Never!

I enjoy playing devils advocate 

Ps - when I shift out there I have every intention of complying!!!


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

We met a couple who were showing us their friends house that was up for sale. They've been here for years, he is an ex cop on his police pension, they're not registered, go back if they need medical stuff, use EHIC if necessary and they seemed quite happy with their arrangement. It wouldn't be for us ( by the book Tina) but they are fine with it all.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Yeah live and let live- take a chance
We all take chances in life all the time
You take a chance every time you cross a road, put your face in a desk fan or dine at Burgerking
Live life


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm sure there are loopholes for those who are tenacious enough to find them, like to take risks and live on the edge.

But if you want to live in a country peacefully and respectfully, then you simply adhere to the criteria.

Jo xxx


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

You are of course correct Jojo- but still, be honest, doesn't the little devil on your shoulder sometimes tell you to take a risk, be bad......


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Rabbitcat said:


> You are of course correct Jojo- but still, be honest, doesn't the little devil on your shoulder sometimes tell you to take a risk, be bad......


As Mary said, if I wanted to be bad I'd look for a better way to do it than abusing the laws of a country which I've chosen to move to because I think it offers me a better life.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Rabbitcat said:


> You are of course correct Jojo- but still, be honest, doesn't the little devil on your shoulder sometimes tell you to take a risk, be bad......



Risks have to be weighed up - yes I could go to Spain, hope I got a job, hope I dont fall ill, hope that things dont go wrong and that my kids in the UK would be ok without me....... No, my circumstances are such that my need to live in Spain isnt worth those risks right now. 

Jo xxx


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Well we all have to make choices in life, weigh up the pros and cons etc.

The way I look at it we all take risks regularly- air travel, health issues, or any time I put my John Thomas in a vegetable dicer.

The point is if we do take chances we must face up and take the consequences.


----------



## gcaughey (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Thank you for all the replies. Is there anyone that would know of any recruiters specializing in IT recruitment in the Malaga/Gibraltar area?

As most of the recruiters that I find are specialized in catering in hospitality work or for work in the tourism industry.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

gcaughey said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thank you for all the replies. Is there anyone that would know of any recruiters specializing in IT recruitment in the Malaga/Gibraltar area?
> 
> As most of the recruiters that I find are specialized in catering in hospitality work or for work in the tourism industry.


You may find some of the information given in this recent thread useful:-

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ain/899786-what-do-you-do-workwise-spain.html


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Roy C said:


> We met a couple who were showing us their friends house that was up for sale. They've been here for years, he is an ex cop on his police pension, they're not registered, go back if they need medical stuff, use EHIC if necessary and they seemed quite happy with their arrangement. It wouldn't be for us ( by the book Tina) but they are fine with it all.


As Xabiachica pointed out, if they had been registered as residents in 2012 then they would not now have to be going back to the UK if they need medical stuff (which involves considerable expense) as they would have been entitled to free healthcare from then onwards anyway. What a pity, never mind.

I bet they'll be scurrying off to register quick enough when one of them becomes a state pensioner, though, and they become entitled to S1 forms. I wish people in that position could be denied registration on the grounds that they should have registered years earlier, it would serve them right.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Roy C said:


> We met a couple who were showing us their friends house that was up for sale. They've been here for years, he is an ex cop on his police pension, they're not registered, go back if they need medical stuff, use EHIC if necessary and they seemed quite happy with their arrangement. It wouldn't be for us ( by the book Tina) but they are fine with it all.


A pair of chancers and scroungers, however you look at it. Living off Spain not in Spain. Probably the type who whinge about people on benefits.
If I ' want to be bad' I'll do something with substance, like chuck a bucket of ****e over that smug ******* Osborne.
Now that's worth doing time for.
No risk involved as I'd be caught but massive satisfaction.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> As Xabiachica pointed out, if they had been registered as residents in 2012 then they would not now have to be going back to the UK if they need medical stuff (which involves considerable expense) as they would have been entitled to free healthcare from then onwards anyway. What a pity, never mind.
> 
> I bet they'll be scurrying off to register quick enough when one of them becomes a state pensioner, though, and they become entitled to S1 forms. I wish people in that position could be denied registration on the grounds that they should have registered years earlier, it would serve them right.


Hopefully, they will get a hefty fine.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Well when we move here, it will be as intended, all above board, with relevant taxes paid and registrations done.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Roy C said:


> Well when we move here, it will be as intended, all above board, with relevant taxes paid and registrations done.


And thats the way to do it, especially since most folk want to live in Spain for the "relaxed lifestyle" - it isnt going to be relaxed if you're constantly looking over your shoulder and worried

Jo xxx


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Roy C said:


> Well when we move here, it will be as intended, all above board, with relevant taxes paid and registrations done.


Where's the craic in that Roy- live a little!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Rabbitcat said:


> Where's the craic in that Roy- live a little!!!



As I said in my previous post


jojo said:


> And thats the way to do it, especially since most folk want to live in Spain for the "relaxed lifestyle" - it isnt going to be relaxed if you're constantly looking over your shoulder and worried


 


Jo xxx


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Rabbitcat said:


> Where's the craic in that Roy- live a little!!!



You Old devils advocate Rabbit


----------

